# Any gamers near South Jordan, UT?



## wad (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a gamer living in South Jordan. I've recently become interested in playing (and DMing) some D&D. I've been reading over the rules, and building a campaign I'd like to run as DM (see http://wadhome.org/wikiwad/Necromancer), but I have rather limited experience actually playing the game.

Are there any players who live on the west side of Salt Lake valley? I'm interested in joining a game as a player to get some more experience with DM styles, as well as eventually recruiting players to join my campaign.

Please pass this message on if you know someone who might be interested. Send me an email message: eric@wadhome.org. (If I don't reply in 24 hours, my spam filter may have snagged your message, so call my cell phone: 703-8438)

Thanks! --- Eric Wadsworth


----------

